# Michael Horton and ACE



## elnwood (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone know why Michael Horton left the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals? He used to be president of the organization, but resigned in 2004 and took Modern Reformation and White Horse Inn with him.

Reformation21 » A Brief Update on the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals


----------



## clstamper (Oct 29, 2007)

I believe the The Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals was merged into the old James Boice operation, then Horton spun his projects off. Modern Reformation and White Horse Inn are apparently under the wings of the Two Age Crew at Westminster West.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 29, 2007)

elnwood said:


> Does anyone know why Michael Horton left the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals? He used to be president of the organization, but resigned in 2004 and took Modern Reformation and White Horse Inn with him.
> 
> Reformation21 » A Brief Update on the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals




I thought it was an east coast/west coast thang. The WHI guys are in Cali and the Ref21 guys tend to be out east.

ZF


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't believe it was an actual split. I don't have time to look into the details but they moved the Modern Ref and WHI operations to WSCAL because most of the staff was there already.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 30, 2007)

Two Age Crew?

Is this a rap group or the Apostle Paul and company?

rsc


----------



## SRoper (Oct 30, 2007)

West Side! Let's hear it for The Two Age Crew!


----------



## Philip A (Oct 30, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Two Age Crew?
> 
> Is this a rap group or the Apostle Paul and company?
> 
> rsc





 *2 Age Crew: As Lutheran As They Wanna Be* 

_Ecclesiastical Advisory: Primary Texts_


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 3, 2007)

Only on PB would people make jokes like this and others get them.


----------

